# Cross your fingers....



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I just put in a bid to buy a salon today. 

I"m so nervous I can't sleep...or eat......or soap!
 :shock: 

Cross your fingers.......


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2009)

What type of a salon?


----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2009)

Wishing you best of luck!!

Tanya


----------



## Jody (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck too whatever the heck it is.  LOL


----------



## Lindy (Feb 11, 2009)

That is exciting news!  Good luck and keep us informed.....Wow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

*salon...*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> What type of a salon?



Hair..with a spa component....


----------



## heartsong (Feb 11, 2009)

*x*

wishing you all the best!  good luck in your endeavor!

monet


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck! 

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Soapmommie - when will you know if you got it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

*Salon*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Hey Soapmommie - when will you know if you got it?



By Monday I was told. Two other people placed bids, so I don't know if I was high or low. I seemed to click with the current owner, so I hope that helps.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2009)

How large of a salon is it? 

You said it has a spa component. Does that mean it has rooms for spa treatments, etc?


----------



## Elle (Feb 15, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm crossing my fingers for you and hope your bid gets accepted!!!

L


----------



## Lindy (Feb 15, 2009)

One more sleep - I'm getting excited for you!  What a wonderful opportunity for you...


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you!
If it's meant to be, it will be!!
I hope it happens for you because you really want it, but if it doesn't the next opportunity is just around the corner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

*salon*



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> How large of a salon is it?
> 
> You said it has a spa component. Does that mean it has rooms for spa treatments, etc?



Yes...two...


----------



## Hazel (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic!

Did you find out about it today?


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 17, 2009)

Can we uncross our fingers yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

*salon*



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> Fantastic!
> 
> Did you find out about it today?



I am soooo annoyed....they want extra time to review offers, so I may not find out for another WEEK!  :roll: One person did drop out, though, so that's something.
The wait is killing me!

 :x


----------



## starduster (Feb 17, 2009)

*Good on you*

A very big congratulations.
Just taking this step and getting out of your comfort zone is mosteriously wonderfull and you will never regret stretching yourself.
Wasn't it Mae west who said "No one ever died regretting drinking too much champagne".
   
This is one of your champagne moments.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 17, 2009)

They're making you wait another week after telling you the decision would be made on Monday? 

How upsetting for you. I think that's beyond rude to change it like that after making you wait. 

Sorry you have to wait. Are you going to have any fingernails left by the end of the week?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh how stessful!!!!!!!!  It's nice to know you are still in the running but the stress would be incredible.  Mary is right though - celebrate taking this risk and stay open to the possibilities.  Something good is coming your way....of course I'm hoping for this one for you.... 8)


----------

